# Vektorzeichnung glätten



## mariomartic (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute...

Ich habe ein Logo im Illustrator mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellt und den Textteil mit einer Schrift geschrieben und dann in Pfade umewandelt. Das ganze Logo sieht aber ein wenig pixelig aus....sprich die Konturen....Kann man die irgendwie glätten?

Dank im Voraus

Gruss

SEVEN


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

kann doch gar nicht sein! denn es gibt keine Pixel in vektorgrafiken. es ist viel eher möglich das deine bildschirmauflösung oder die darstellungsart des programms schlecht sind.
Zur eigenen überprüfung zooms du mal auf einen kleinen randausschnitt und dann wirst du sehen das es sich immer wieder glatt darstellt (natürlich in der qualität die dein monitor bzw. dein programm kann).


----------



## josDesign (11. Februar 2004)

Also in Illustrator kannst du ja die Qualität der Anzeige einstellen.

Wenn du dort das auf die nächste, bzw. die höchste Stufe stellst dann sollte das alles Glatt sein.

Ich kann mir nicht svorstellen das du noch so einen alten Monitor hast - das der so "pixelig" ist!


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Wie  josDesign schon sagte:

Die Qualität der Anzeige auf dem Bildschirm mag vielleicht schlecht sein, aber der spätere Druck ist garantiert kantenfrei.
Die Anzeige kannst du im Illustrator auch auf anti-alias stellen. Dann sollte es besser aussehen!

Nur mal so nebenbei:

Es gibt als Beispiel auch EPS Dateien, die man z.B. in Freehand überhauptnicht sehen kann. Gedruckt werden sie trotzdem...


----------



## Aridnaxela (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass Seven wirklich pixelig in Form von Rastergrafik meinte, vielleicht hat er nur nicht sauber gearbeitet beim Erstellen der Pfade, hat jetzt kleinere Kanten darin oder ähnliches. 
Eine Antwort auf die Glättungsfrage würde mich aber auch sehr interessieren. In Flash gibt es ja sowohl beim mit-Pinsel-zeichnen schon, als auch nachträglich in der Werkzeugleiste die Funktion glätten. Man markiert nur die entsprechende Stelle und verwendet den Button so oft, bis man das gewünschte Ergebnis hat. Ich beschäftige mich derzeit viel mit Charaktererstellung für den späteren Import in Flash zwecks Animationsfilme und arbeite, was die reine Grafik betrifft, natürlich viel lieber in Illu, würde aber gern bei der Komponentenerstellung im Illustrator bereits einige kleinigkeiten glätten. Da man für eine Minute bereits 12,5 - 25 Bilder braucht, wäre eine so einfache Funktion in Illu ein Riesen Vorteil.

Wisst Ihr, ob es etwas in der Form gibt?

Vielen Dank bereits im Vorraus für alle Antworten


----------



## iAmRich (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Aridnaxela,

Ich weis zwar nicht ob es dir weiter hilft, geschweige denn ob ich das Problem überhaupt richtig verstanden habe ^^... Aber soweit ich weiß, kann man in Illustrator die Kanten ein bisschen glätten.

Dafür Musst du die Anker mit dem Direktauswahl-werkzeug (Shortcut = A), die du glätten willst anwählen und dann links oben unter konvertieren auf das "Ausgewählte Ankerpunkte in Übergangt kovertieren"-Icon klicken. Komischerweise erscheint dieses Icon aber nicht wenn du alle Ankerpunkte eines Objektes anwählst (also am besten einfach einen Anker auslassen )... Hab auch ne kleine Grafik beigefügt um es verständlicher zu machen


----------

